# Jack Keller's site?



## woodsxdragon (Feb 2, 2011)

so looks like it's down and some game guild is up in its place?
i took a screen cap just so ppl would know i'm not crazy


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 2, 2011)

So it is. I hope that is just some crossed code out there in cyberland. Jack's site had alot of good info on it.


----------



## Arne (Feb 2, 2011)

If you read thru it a ways, this is part of Jacks site. Bet he will soon get it straightened out. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2011)

Jack is going through some major surgeries in Jan and Feb.


----------



## Brian (Feb 2, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Jack is going through some major surgeries in Jan and Feb.



Dan do you know him personally??


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Feb 2, 2011)

i went to www.jackkeller.net and clicked the winemaking link and it carried me to http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp which seems to work.

i Think i might grab a copy of it, just in case. He had some troubles in the past and lost alot of recipes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 2, 2011)

Brian said:


> Dan do you know him personally??



I do not but I read it else where


----------



## Brian (Feb 2, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I do not but I read it else where



I was just wondering.. If you did I would have asked you to tell him we appreciate all his info and we are hoping for his quick recovery.. 

But since you don't well we will just put that out there anyway....


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Feb 2, 2011)

got it.
i would think after losing 720 recipes and 14+ pages on growing grapes he has a back-up, but if not, it is safe.

i seem to recall someone else on here that mentioned formatting, printing, and binding several pages like this.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Feb 2, 2011)

From http://twitter.com/jackkellerwine

_Finally! Cataract surgery next week 
and then maybe I'll be able to see 
well enough to resume reading and 
writing. God bless you all. _
*4:24 AM Jan 15th via web*


----------



## woodsxdragon (Feb 2, 2011)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> got it.
> i would think after losing 720 recipes and 14+ pages on growing grapes he has a back-up, but if not, it is safe.
> 
> i seem to recall someone else on here that mentioned formatting, printing, and binding several pages like this.



did you use WinHTTtrack or what do you use? i made a copy last year but i'm not sure how many layers i did.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah. that's exactly what i used.
i surfed through the saved file and it seems to all be there.


----------

